

Pmarca long form tweets made readable  - yvoschaap2
http://www.yvoschaap.com/pmarca/

======
yvoschaap2
Following the already abandoned blog
[http://pmarcatweetsasblogposts.tumblr.com/](http://pmarcatweetsasblogposts.tumblr.com/),
I automated grouping Marc Andreessen's tweets by topic for better readability.

